# bartow county hog



## thomas gose (Nov 16, 2008)

A buddy of mine killed a hog just outside of cartersville friday the 14th thats looks to me will go 500lbs ive seen alot of hogs dead and alive and have never seen one this big.rediculous cutters too, one made a full turn and the other was broke and still measured 3 1/2 inches.I'll post pics when i can figure out how.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 16, 2008)

Where just outside C-Ville? Out towards Pine Log area or South towards Allatoona or North Towards Adairsville or west near Taylorsville?

LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION..... NEED DETAILS 

Congrats to your buddy...


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 17, 2008)

north west of c-ville a few miles. i dont know that area very well im not from there but i will have some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 17, 2008)

Without photos, it never happened!!   Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah! Give us some more details... Was it on private land, WMA, near the river?

NW of C-Ville covers a lot of the county. Near what road/s? Could you see Plant Bowen? Were you there on the hunt? 

DETAILS BOY! DETAILS!


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 17, 2008)

i told yall im not familiar with the area. he was near kingston i know and im gonna try to get some pics on here tonight. tips on how to do so would help. its official weight ended up being 580lbs and cut me some slack until i get the pics please. i was not there on the hunt he was deer hunting and actually coming out of the woods when he saw the hog. i have seen the pictures myself and we are trying to get them up. and yes it was private land.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 17, 2008)

no his name is eric and he had it weighed at selfs recycling friday morning.


----------



## tah1982 (Nov 17, 2008)

Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishndinty (Nov 17, 2008)

Thomas, 
You might understand if some of us are "doubting"

Bring on the pics!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 17, 2008)

Hit post reply 
scroll down to manage attachments
browse for photo double click photo and hit upload.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 17, 2008)

figure out how. we want to see man. come on its not that hard


----------



## FVR (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes,........ let's see the pics.


----------



## pnome (Nov 17, 2008)

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## bucwheat (Nov 17, 2008)

come on dude


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 17, 2008)

anybody know what the bleep a secutrity token is? im not able to upload these pics because im missing one. so it tells me.  Help!


----------



## pnome (Nov 17, 2008)

www.photobucket.com  try there.  Then just copy the link


----------



## aflake1 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've got to see this pic.
Plus, I want to know where a 580 lb hog can be in Cartersville, because i've never heard of one.


----------



## pnome (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok here are the pics you emailed me thomas!  Nice big hog!  Congrats!


----------



## crossbreed (Nov 18, 2008)

wow just wow


----------



## frydaddy40 (Nov 18, 2008)

*The truth.*

  Now everyone say there sorry.


----------



## Corey (Nov 18, 2008)

Like a pack of wild dogs... 

Nice Hog!


----------



## BrianDailey (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow!
Congrats on a GREAT hog!


----------



## aflake1 (Nov 18, 2008)

So did we ever find out where exactly in Bartow county it was killed?


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 18, 2008)

that is a beast fer sure ritetare !!! congrats too him !!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW is right. Can you share then names of the guys in the pic? 

That is a big ole hog. I know a few folks that hunt in the Kingston area. We're not looking for the exact address  just a close vicinity.

Thomas get you friend to sign up here and give us his first hand account of how it went down. Did I say that was a big ole hog?  Nice Cutters for sure. Good for your friend.


----------



## Jayrod (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, that is a winters supply of Ham and Bacon.

I'd like to get the GPS coordinates if I could...


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2008)

You got any pay to hunt ranches nearby where this one was killed?  It's hard to grow them that size on acorns, snakes, and grubs.


----------



## Dogmusher (Nov 18, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> You got any pay to hunt ranches nearby where this one was killed?  It's hard to grow them that size on acorns, snakes, and grubs.



Interesting.  Barnsley Gardens is out that way.  They have some food plots and hunting, but it's mostly pheasant and quail.


----------



## FVR (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, wow, super wow.

Okay, that's a big ol pig.

Like to hear the story on this critter.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 18, 2008)

That's a nice hog. The biggest that we ever caught weighed 362 on a certified scale. He was hard to drag out of the woods. Made my tacoma sit a little low in the back.


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 18, 2008)

frydaddy40 said:


> Now everyone say there sorry.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 18, 2008)

That beast has a shoulder made of steel!!!!!


----------



## buddylee (Nov 18, 2008)

Really big hog but he looks straight domestic.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

nice hog 
whats up with his forehead is that his ear or does he have a receding hairline


----------



## gtparts (Nov 18, 2008)

*One word............*

BACON!!!!


----------



## starvin (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice Hog. Great Job!   I wanna hunt there.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 22, 2008)

sorry fellas been at blanton creek. thats his left ear not hair line it was swollen and infected like maybe one of you doggers caught him and couldnt hang on. the man with his son is eric, son avery, and father mr.don. eric killed the hog in kingston on private land, definantly not in a pin. may have been domestic at one point or another but had been wild long enough to grow some pretty impressive hooks. DNR came out to see the pig but didnt test him. that right cutter made a full curl and the left one was broke but was 3 1/2 inches, total weight was 580lbs.sorry to all the hatters for taking so long with the pics just a little slow with computers. and thank you pnome for the help!i was getting nervous about these boys beating me up for telling storys.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 2, 2008)

Dang!!!


----------

